# Guide to Fire Sprinkler  Changes in the 2018 IFC,  IBC, IRC and IEB



## mark handler (Aug 6, 2018)

Guide to Fire Sprinkler  Changes in the 2018 IFC,  IBC, IRC and IEB
https://nfsa.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/2018-IFC-IBC-IEBC-Guide.pdf


----------



## DuaneW (Aug 14, 2018)

mark handler said:


> Guide to Fire Sprinkler  Changes in the 2018 IFC,  IBC, IRC and IEB
> https://nfsa.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/2018-IFC-IBC-IEBC-Guide.pdf


thank you!


----------



## RJJ (Aug 15, 2018)

Good info! Thank you.


----------

